# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shenjtërimi i Nënë Terezës - Gonxhe Bojaxhiut

## dodoni

*Miratohet kalendari i shenjtërimit në Tiranë*

Këshilli i Ministrave, nën drejtimin e Kryeministrit Fatos Nano, miratoi dje vendimin Për financimin e veprimtarive me rastin e shenjtërimit të Nënë Terezës. 
Grupi Ndërinstitucional i Punës për Organizimin dhe Ndjekjen e Veprimtarive me rastin e Shënjtërimit të Nënë Terezës, drejtuar nga Ministri i Shtetit pranë Kryeministrit, Blendi Klosi, vendosi për aprovimin e një kalendari veprimtarish, të cilat do të realizohen nga institucionet shtetërore me rastin e shenjtërimit të Nënë Terezës. 

Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve:
Koncert me rastin e Shenjtërimit të Nënë Terezës
Veprimtari kulturore në qytetin e Shkodrës Bashkëjetesa e Rinisë me Komunitetin Fetar Shqiptar
Realizimin dhe vendosjen e shtatores së Nënë Terezës.

Muzeu Historik Kombëtar:
Ekspozitë figurative kushtuar Nënë Terezës;
Realizmi i një libri-album me format të madh, ku do të paraqiten dokumentet që vërtetojnë shqiptarësinë e Nënë Terezës dhe objektet që disponon Muzeu Historik Kombëtar
Krijimi i Memorialit në hollin e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar
Botimi i bibliografisë Nënë Tereza dhe Shqipëria
Konferenca akademike për Nënë Terezën në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar
Vendosja e një pano-je të madhe me fytyrën e Nënë Terezës në fasadën kryesore të Muzeut Historik Kombëtar.

Akadamia e Shkencave:
Konferencë shkencore Nënë Tereza dhe Vepra e saj

Bashkia e Tiranës:
Koncert rekuiem në Katedralen Qëndore nga Orkestra Kombëtare Madre Tereza
Koncert i madh simfonik në ditën e Shenjtërimit në Sheshin Nënë Tereza.
Duke u bazuar në preventivat për secilin aktivitet, të përgatitur nga institucionet e mësipërme, vendimi parashikon disa shtesa në buxhetin e këtyre institucioneve me qëllim përballimin e financimit të veprimtarive, në një total prej 15 milionë.

----------


## dodoni

_Piktori nga Prishtina, Rexhep Ferri, anëtar i jurisë që do të deklarojë veprën më të mirë për shtatoren e Nënë Terezës, pohon se iniciativa shqiptare për të pasur një shtatore të shenjtores së tyre është e vonuar. Ferri: Shtetarët shqiptarë e kanë lënë emrin e saj vetëm në një dekret_

*Ferri: Shqiptarët, të vonuar për shenjtoren* 

Nga Elsa Demo

Rexhep Ferri, piktori 66 -vjeçar që jeton dhe krijon në Prishtinë ndodhet në Tiranë për konkursin e shpallur nga Ministria e Kulturës Rinisë dhe Sporteve për shtatoren e Nënë Terezës. Ferri është një nga anëtarët e komisionit vlerësues të projekteve të skulptorëve shqiptarë, që është ngritur pranë Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve. 
Si artist dhe si shqiptar ai e ka ndjekur nga afër konfliktin e mbjellë në emër të Nënë Terezës, përkatësisë së saj shqiptare, qysh prej vitit 67 kur ajo mori Çmimin Nobel për Paqen dhe kur një vit më pas maqedonasit do ta sillnin në Shkup, si bijë e këtij vendi. Ferri thotë se sheh diçka tragjike në këtë konkurs, jo vetëm pse u shpall në atmosferën e nderë që u krijua pak kohë më parë, me pretendimin maqedonas për të patur një shtatore të Nënë Terezës, në Romë, por sikur të mos kishte ndodhur ky zgjim i shqiptarëve dhe shtetarëve të tyre, shenjtorja e shekullit të 21 do të kishte mbetur vetëm në dekretet, që kanë pagëzuar me emrin e saj një shesh në bulevardin e Tiranës, një qendër spitalore dhe një aeroport nacional. Kjo është ajo që artisti e quan vonesa e kahershme e shqiptarëve në momente të vështira e të rëndësishme. Pas kësaj vonese që i zë në faj, vjen e ngrihet si gjithmonë ajo krenaria kombëtare dhe legjenda për një popull të lashtë. 
Disa nga problemet që akademiku Rexhep Ferri vë në dukje në këtë intervistë, lidhen me mungesën e seriozitetit që kanë treguar strukturat më të larta të shtetit shqiptar, ndaj figurës së Nënë Terezës, me investimin për të realizuar një shtatore, me kohën e pakët që skulptorët kanë në dispozicion për të realizuar projektin dhe së fundi, ngushtimi i konkursit vetëm në rrafsh kombëtar. 

_Zoti Ferri, si e vlerësoni këtë konkurs mbarëkombëtar për një shtatore të Nënë Terezës?_

Ky konkurs për mua ka diçka tragjike, ka një humbës të madh në të. Përse kaq vonë kujtohemi për gjëra kaq të mëdha, të cilat janë me peshë kombëtare. Si na ka ndodhur që figura e kësaj shenjtoreje të mbetet veç në një dekret, në një letër, kur kemi pagëzuar me emrin e saj Sheshin Nënë Tereza në Tiranë, emrin e një spitali apo aeroporti. Të gjitha këto kanë qenë një dekret. Në asnjë prej këtyre nuk ka as bust, as shtatore të Nënë Terezës. Iu kemi bërë buste Haxhi QamilëveKjo do të thotë se ne shqiptarët jemi humbës të mëdhenj, deri sa kujtohen maqedonët që na zgjojnë nga gjumi. Ju duket se është mllef ky shqetësim imi, por është diçka tragjike. 
Duhej të ishte shteti ai që duhej të merrte përsipër këtë konkurs, nëse kërkon një shtatore me vlerë ndërkombëtare.

_Ju duket e mjaftueshme koha që artistët kanë në dispozicion për një projekt të tillë?_

Koha jo vetëm që nuk është e mjaftueshme, por edhe jemi të vonuar. Për të bërë një vepër monumentale ata duhen stimiluar materialisht. Ju kujtoj se në vitin 1937 mbreti Zog ka shpallur konkursin për shtatoren e Skënderbeut dhe ishte një konkurs ndërkombëtar. Dhe kanë marrë pjesë emra shumë të njohur. Rezultati është që kemi shtatore shumë të mira të këtij heroi, edhe pse janë realizuar në një kohë tjetër nga të tjerë autorë. Kështu dua tju them se edhe Nënë Tereza e ka merituar një përkrahje të tillë.

_Mendoni se për vlerësimin e figurës së Nënë Terezës, opinioni publik në Shqipëri është ndezur më shumë, i influencuar nga opinioni ndërkombëtar që prej vitesh i njeh meritat e kësaj gruaje?_

Ndërsa fluturoja për në Tiranë, doja ta pyesja stjuardesën, nëse po zbrisnim në aeroportin Nënë Tereza. Do mendonte se ky plak ka rrjedhur nga trutë. Nuk di që ndonjëra prej tyre të thotë tani po zbresim në aeroportin e Tiranës Nënë Tereza. U bënë katër vjet që ky aeroport mban këtë emër. As në Kosovë nuk kemi bërë asgjë për këtë figurë, ndërkohë që maqedonët e kanë ngritur një shtatore dhe do të vazhdonin më tej me pretendimin e tyre në Romë. Dhe tani vjen koha që ajo shenjtërohet. Në 2000 vjet shenjtërim, ajo është e vetmja figurë që po shenjtërohet kaq shpejt pas vdekjes.
Por vonesa e shqiptarëve e ka sjellë Shqipërinë edhe Kosovën në këtë gjendje që ato janë sot. Flasim për kohën, për këto pesë vjet. Nëse nuk ishte ai inati që na kapi pas reagimit të maqedonëve, as unë nuk do të isha këtu, as ky konkurs për të cilin flasim nuk do të bëhej. Asnjë shtatore nuk do ta kishim ende.

_Ju duket i mjaftueshëm që është një konkurs vetëm me artistë shqiptarë?_

Padyshim që do të ishte më mirë nëse do të ishte ndërkombëtar. Por kjo punë duhej të ishte nisur dy vjet më parë. E ka merituar më parë dhe që konkursi të ishte në nivelin më të lartë, presidenti, parlamenti shqiptar duhej ta mbështesnin të parët.

_Si e prisni të jetë ky monument i Nënë Terezës?_

Mendoj se nuk duhet të jetë përshkrues, të ketë dritë antike dhe dritë moderne. Të jetë një shtatore që ti përballojë shekujt e ardhshëm. Më tepër të ketë zemrën e Nënë Terezës, se pamjen e saj. Por duhet të dimë se si janë bërë gjërat gjatë historisë. Për figurën e Krishtit është marrë portreti i një të riu 24- vjeçar, që është idealizuar, sepse të gjithë ne e mbajmë figurën e tij në shpinë dhe nuk frikësohemi nga një njeri i gozhduar. Eshtë shumë monumental, i ka të gjitha dritat aty brenda dhe ne nuk na shqetëson ai gjaku në trupin e tij. 

_Ju keni besim se do të arrihet një vepër të tillë?_ 

Po por duhet që artistët të kenë kohë dhe të jenë të stimuluar. Kemi të bëjmë me një figurë shumë serioze. 

_Kur jeni njohur me Nënë Terezën?_

Për herë të parë kam dëgjuar të flitet për Nënë Terezën në vitin 67, kur isha në Paris dhe gazetat shkruanin për gruan që kishte marrë Çmimin Nobel Për Paqen. 
Dhe më 68 ishin maqedonët ata që e sjellin në Shkup. Ajo vërtet ka lindur në Shkup, por është bijë shqiptarësh. Atëherë kur ajo ka lindur, Maqedonia, nuk ka ekzistuar. Kosovarët kishin kërkuan që Nënë Tereza të bënte një vizitë në Kosovë, por pushtetarët e asaj kohe nuk e lejuan. Pas një këmbënguljeje duke ndërhyrë deri në Beograd, tek lideri i ish- Jugosllavisë së asaj kohe, Tito, u bë e mundur vetëm një vizitë dy orëshe dhe pa prezencën e asnjë gazetari. Ishte gati një vizitë e fshehtë. 
Asnjëherë më pas nuk do të kisha rastin ta takoja. E njëjta politikë si në 68 është bërë edhe së fundi nga maqedonasit.

----------


## dodoni

*Presidenti Rugova: Ky tempull do të rrezatojë paqe, dashuri, mirësi dhe solidarësi të veprës së Nënës Tereze*

Prishtinë, 29 gusht - Në kuadër të manifestimeve "Ditët përkujtimore të Nënës Tereze - 2003", sot në periferi të Prishtinës, (afër fshatit Hajvali), Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova vuri gurthemelin e "Tempullit të paqes", kushtuar humanistet së madhe shqiptare, Nënës Tereze. Merrnin pjesë edhe ministri italian për çështje të Bashkimit Evropian, Roko Butilione, ipeshkvi i Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës Mark Sopi, autori i këtij prejekti, arkitekti italian Umberto Trenta dhe mysafirë të shumtë.
Presidenti Rugova, duke folur në këtë solemnitet, tha se vënia e gurthemelit të "Tempullit të paqes i Nënës Tereze" do të jetë sot një moment i madh dhe një datë e shënuar për Kosovën. "Ky tempull do të jetë më i madhërishëm, sepse e mban emrin e Nënës sonë të madhe Tereze, nobilistes së paqes, dhe i kushtohet asaj", tha Presidenti Rugova, duke theksuar se "ky tempull do të rrezatojë paqe, dashuri, mirësi dhe solidarësi të veprës e të figurës së Nënës Tereze. Ky tempull po nis sot, në vitin e shenjtërimit të Nënës Tereze, të Nënës shqiptare, të Nënës së njerëzimit, të Nënës universale".
Në vazhdim Presidenti Rugova nënvizoi se "ndërtimi i këtij tempulli do të thotë se Kosova ëshë vend i paqes, dhe populli i saj është paqësor. Do të thotë se Kosova po ndërton paqen dhe lirinë e vet', tha ai.
"Kosova ka traditë paqësore. Për më shumë se dhjet vjet, e frymëzuar nga Nëna Tereze, Kosova ndërtoi një rezistencë dhe lëvizje paqësore për liri e pavarësi, dhe shtetin e vet që u mbrojt nga kosovarët dhe miqtë tanë SHBA-të, Bashkimi Evropian dhe NATO", tha Rugova, duke shtuar: "Sot Kosova është e lirë, ndërton ardhmërinë e vet dhe pret njohjen formale të pavarësisë, që do të sillte paqe, dhe do të qetësne këtë pjesë të Evropës dhe të botës".
Presidenti Rugova tha se "ky tempull do të bëhet edhe një vend për bashkimin e të rinjve të Kosovës, një objekt - shtëpi e kulturës, të paqes e dashurisë për njëri tjetrin, i mësimit të mirësisë që është filozofi bazë e Nënës Tereze. Ky tempull do ta zbukorojë kryeqytetin dhe Kosovën, do të jetë në shërbim të saj, sipas shembullit të Nënës Terze që i shërbeu Kombit të vet dhe i shërbeu gjithë njerëzimit", tha në fund Presidenti Rugova, duke e përmbyllur me fjalët: "Zoti e bekoftë Tempullin e Nënës Tereze! Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën"!
Ndërkaq, ministri italian Roko Butilione tha se për të është një gëzim dhe nder i madh që të jetë sot në mesin e qytetarëve të tubuar. "Gëzimi dhe nderimi im është edhe më i madh kur jam në mesin tuaj nën hijen dhe në praninë e Nënës Tereze", tha ai. Mirëpo, ai tha se është njeri i politikës, por politika bëhet me atë që është e pranishme në zemrën e njerëzve: se në zemrën e urrejtjes është urrejtja, se në zemrën e njerëzve është dëshira për hakmarrje, në zemrën e njerëzve është dhuna, andaj asnjë njeri politik nuk do të arrijë ta ndërtojë paqen.
Ministri italian tha se Nëna Tereze i kishte thënë se paqja është dhuratë e Zotit dhe ai u kumton dhe u dhuron njerëzve, prandaj politika ka nevojë për uratë, për këtë ka nevoja Evropa. 
"Ne jemi thellë të bindur se Evropa është fati i Kosovës. E di se shtegtimi drejt Evropës është i gjatë, vështirësitë janë të shumta... por ne e dimë se ju jeni Evropë dhe ju keni të drejtë në Evropë dhe jeni qytetarë të saj dhe keni të drejtë të jeni pejsëmarrës të plotë në atë që është bashkimi Evropian", tha ministri Butilione.
Imzot Mark Sopi theksoi se nëpërmjet ndërtimit të tempullit të paqes të Nënës Tereze, populli i Kosovës tregon se është popull paqedashës. Bota do ta kuptojë se populli shqiptar është paqedashës. "Ne dëshirojmë një Kosovë me prosperitet sa më të madh në të ardhmen me të gjithë fqinjët, për të parë bota ne jemi njerëz të paqes dhe duam që paqja të përhapet", tha Imzot Mark Sopi.
Foli edhe arkitekti Trente, i cili e ka projektuar Tempullin e paqes. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## Albo

Nena e Njerezimit, do te shenjterohet dhe lavderohet ne 19 tetor 2003 nga kreu i Kishes Katolike, Papa Gjon Pali II. Nene Tereza emrin e vertete te saj e ka Gonxhe Bojaxhi dhe ajo eshte vajza shqiptare qe ia dedikoi gjithe jeten e saj sherbimit ndaj te varferve, te urriturve, te semureve ne vendet me te varfera te globit. Ajo eshte shembulli me i mire i besimit ne Zot qe ajo e deshmoi me perkushtimin e saj ndaj gjithe njerezimit, pa marre parasysh ngjyren e lekures, besimin fetar, klasat shoqerore.

Ne arteriet e saj rridhte gjak shqiptari dhe ne kete gjak levizte Shpirti i Shqiptarit qe ne shqiptaret kemi bekimin e Zotit ta ndajme me te. Keto dy jave qe kane mbetur deri ne Shenjterimin e Saj, une ju ftoj te gjithe ju qe te sillni ne forum materiale, thenie, korrespondenca, episode nga jeta, biografine, pershtypjet e atyre njerezve qe njohen miresine e Saj, e gjithcka qe ka lidhje me jeten e kesaj Shenjtoreje. 

Eshte pergjegjesia jone si shqiptare qe jo vetem te krenohemi me kete Shenjt qe e lavderon gjithe njerezimi, por edhe ta njohim dhe mbajme ate ne mendjet, zemrat dhe lutjet tona.

Bekimi i Shenjterise se Saj ne zemren e cdo shqiptari!



*Floket dhe gjaku i Nene Terezes mberrijne ne Vatikan*

Fije floku dhe nje sasi gjaku te Nene Terezes u derguan ne Vatikan per ceremonite e parashikuara per shenjterimin e saj me 19 tetor, njoftoi dje nje fetare ne Nju Delhi. "Veshje dhe carcafe te Nene Terezes, do te shperndahen me vone per publikun ne Itali dhe ne Indi", shtoi motra Savita e Misionareve te Bamiresise, institucion bamiresie qe ka marre cmimin Nobel per Paqen ne vitin 1979. Nene Tereza do te shpallet "shenjtore" me 19 tetor nga Papa Gjon Pali II, vetem gjashte vjet pas vdekjes, ne perfundim te procesit te shenjterimit me te shpejte ne historine e kishes katolike. Nene Tereza la testamentin e nje besimi te patundshem, te nje shprese te pamposhtur dhe te nje dashurie te jashtezakonshme. Pergjigjja e saj ndaj kerkeses se Jezusit, "Eja dhe ji drita ime", e beri Misionare te Dashurise, "nene te te varferve", simbol te dhembshurise per boten dhe deshmitare te gjalle te dashurise se etur te Hyjit. Me pak se dy vjet pas vdekjes se saj, ne saje te fames se saj te perhapur per shenjteri dhe te ndereve qe jane bere te njohura, Papa Gjon Pali II lejoi hapjen e Ceshtjes se Kanonizimit te saj. Me 20 dhjetor 2002 ai miratoi dekretet e virtyteve te saj heroike dhe mrekullite.

----------


## Fiori

Per here te pare po lexoj rreth nje shenjterimi dhe te them te drejten me linden shume pyetje, kjo ndoshta dhe fale injorances sime ne kete fushe :

- Gjaku dhe floket ?! 

Nuk e di pse me kujtojne rituale barbare te cilat njerzit zbatojne neper filmat horore. Respekt dhe krenari per emrin e nene Terezes, po te dua te marr dhe veshje te saj me vete?! 

- Perse?! 

Vdiq njeriu, tani te adhurojme rrobat, se ndryshe perse do me duhen carcafet ? Apo do shperndahen per ata te cilet nuk kane cfare te veshin?

- Sa veshje ka pasur nene Tereza, dhe si ka mundesi qe veshjet e saj jane ruajtur kur ajo shkonte ne "fund te botes" dhe ndihmonte njerzit ?

- Cudia e cudirave, si ka mundesi qe Papa Gjon Pali edhe pse vetem nje njeri (si te gjithe ne), mund te shenjteroje nje njeri tjeter dhe besoj ne te njejten kohe mund te kundershtoje kete shenjterim ?

Ndersa bashkepunimi i qeverise sone ne kete lloj veprimtarie nuk me duket cudi, nuk besoj se kishin rruge tjeter dhe cdo njeri me mendje te shendoshe e kupton kaq gje.


Ne lidhje me nene Terezen, kam pasur respekt dhe do kem gjithmone, do jete kenaqesi te gjej materiale mbi te gjate kesaj jave, ndoshta do me ndihmojne te kuptoj disa nga pyetjet me lart. 


Fiori

----------


## StterollA

_Jeta është mundësi, përfito nga ajo.
Jeta është e bukur,adhuroje.
Jeta është ëndërr, jetoje.
Jeta është sfide, perballu me te.
Jeta është loje, luaje. 
Jeta është detyre, plotesoje.
Jeta është e shtrenjte, vleresoje.
Jeta është pasuri, ruaje.
Jeta është dashuri, shijoje.
Jeta është mister, zbuloje.
Jeta është dhimbje, sfidoje.
Jeta është kenge, kendoje.
Jeta është tragjedi, shmangiu.
Jeta është fat, perfito.
Jeta është aventure, kujdes.
Jeta është shume e çmuar, duaje.
Jeta është lufte, mesohu dhe me te.
Jeta është jetë, lufto për të..."_

*-Nënë Tereza*

----------


## StterollA

*Biografia e Nene Terezes (Angje Gonxhe Bojaxhiu)*

Gonxhe Bojaxhiu lindi ne Shkup ne vitin 1910, nga prinder shqiptar, per te shkruar historine e fundshekullit te XX ne aspektin e vetesakrifices dhe devotshmerise qe njeh njerezimi. Ajo deshmoi fuqine e miqesise vellazerore, duke nxitur keshtu zhvillimin njerezor dhe shoqeror. 

Qe nga viti 1950, kur ajo themeloi urdhrin e saj te murgeshave, te quajtur Misionaret e Bamiresise, ajo u be nene e te gjitheve dhe jeten e saj do t'ia dedikonte teresisht te varferve. Nene Terezen e do mbare bota, por vecanerisht India ku ajo filloi vepren e saj hyjnore qe nuk ka kufi. Ne Indi Nene Terezen e duan te gjithe sepse e madhe ishte deshmia e saj, sic ishte i madh edhe sherbimi i Bijave te saj shpirterore, te cilat tashme veprojne anembane botes. Per kete ajo njihet kudo si Nene Tereza e Kalkutes. Ajo e shikonte Zotin, e donte dhe e predikonte ate gjithmone dhe ne cdo vend. Ashtu sic ishte e thjeshte dhe e pervuajtur, gjithnje ne udhetim, terhiqte me vete me mijera vajza dhe gra per nje jete te tille. 

Urata e saj plotesohet edhe me veprime shoqerore ne dobi te botes qe peson dhe vuan pa mase. Jeta e Nene Terezes ishte nje kushtim ndaj te semureve dhe te varferve, te cilet ishin gjithnje nen kujdesin e saj. Ajo kujdesej per femije te debuar apo per njerez qe ishin ne buze te vdekjes per te cilet hapi edhe shtepine "Nirmal Hriday". "E di qe jemi nje pike ne oqeanin e mjerimit dhe te vuajtjes njerezore, por nese s'do te ishim ne, kjo pike mjerimi dhe vuajtjeje do te ishte edhe me e madhe", shprehej ajo. 

Vepra e Nene Terezes nuk mund te jete e fshehur. Ate ne radhe te pare e kane zbuluar dhe perjetuar te varferit, te shtypurit, te uriturit, te mjeruarit, por edhe te tjere si njerezit fetare, politikanet, njerezit e artit, te cilet e shperblyen dhe me tituj morale jeten dhe vepren e saj. Nder to permenden titujt "Pamada Shir", "Gjoni XXIII per paqe" te cilen ja dorezoi personalisht Papa Pali VI, "Samaritani i mire" ne Boston, "Shperblimi Nderkombetar Xhon Kennedy" ne Uashington, "Nena e te gjithe nenave", "Balzan", shperblimi "Nobel per paqen", shperblimi me i larte amerikan "Medalja e lirise", shperblimi me i larte i Rusise "Medalja e paqes" dhe shume e shume te tjera. 

Por Nene Tereza nuk e pranoi asnjehere famen. Ajo ka thene se gjithcka e bente per hir te dashurise se Zotit, duke bere nje jete te thjeshte pa pasuri. Egil Aarvik, Sekretari i Komitetit Nobel per Paqen eshte shprehur se, "Nene Tereza na ka deshmuar se c'do me thene altruizem, dashuria per te varferit, vepra me e larte dhe me bujare njerezore, dashuria qe s'pret asgje dhe qe deshmon cdo gje". Nene Tereza eshte nje personalitet i madh boteror dhe nje enderr e njerezimit. Ajo ka enderruar qe njerezit te jene te barabarte dhe te mos vuajne. Prandaj dhe emri i saj u perhap ne gjithe boten, duke u bere shenjtore e gjalle pa vdekur. Nene Tereza vdiq ne Shtator te vitit '97 ne Kalkuta ku dhe ndodhet varri i saj.

----------


## Albo

*Një shenjtore me emrin Tereza*

Dominique Lapierre

Ndërsa në Vatikan përgatitej lumturimi i kësaj gruaje tashmë të shenjtë, me sytë e zemrës prej shumë kohësh, shoh të ngrihet imazhi i saj sublim, në këmbë, me një fëmijë ndër krahë, në vijën e zjarrit në Bejrut, në zemër të luftës. Papritur armët u ndalën. Muslimanë e të krishterë ndalën urrejtjen e tyre për ti hapur udhë kësaj Nëne Kurajë, mesazhere e paqes. 
E kam njohur atë 25 vjet më parë, në hyrje të Shtëpisë Zemra e Pastër, ku ftonte të gjithë të pastrehët e të varfërit që gjente rrugëve të Kalkutës. Lante plagët e një burri, ende të ri, aq të dobët saqë i ngjante një kufome të gjallë. Ajo i fliste nën zë në gjuhën bengaleze. Nuk do ta harroj kurrë vështrimin e atij burri. Vuajtja e tij filloi të shuhej gradualisht deri në paqe: paqen e dikujt që papritur ndien se e duan. Duke ndier prezencën e dikujt pas shpine, Nënë Tereza u kthye. U ndjeva tmerrësisht në siklet. Sytë e burrit dukeshin sikur i luteshin asaj që të kujdesej sërish për të. U prezantova. Një vullnetar i ri evropian kaloi në atë moment pranë nesh. Nënë Tereza e thirri dhe i tregoi burrin që vuante. Duaje!, e urdhëroi. Duaje me gjithë qënien tënde. I dorëzoi të riut pincat dhe fashot që mbante në duar, u ngrit dhe më bëri shenjë që ta ndiqja në hapësirën e vogël që ndante dhomat e burrave dhe të grave. Ishte e mobiluar me një tavolinë dhe një minder. Në mur ishte varur një tablo, ku ishte shkruar me dorë me bojë të zezë: Sëmundja më e keqe e ditëve të sotme nuk është lebra, as tuberkulozi, por ndiesia e të qënit i padëshirueshëm, i refuzuar dhe i braktisur nga të gjithë. Ishte atje, në zemër të qytetit më çnjerëzor në botë, ku ajo kishte filluar 30 vjet më parë, kryqëzatën e mrekullueshme dhe bota e kishte pagëzuar me emrin Shenjtorja e Kalkutës. Një kryqëzatë kujdesi dhe dashurie që ajo shpërndau në të gjithë botën për të treguar se të varfërit duhen dashur, pasi edhe ata janë krijuar nga dora e zotit për të dashur e për ti dashur. 
Anjeze Bojaxhiu, shqiptarja e lindur në Shkup të Jugosllavisë, në 27 gusht 1910, bija e një sipërmarrësi, e ndjeu shumë shpejt thirrjen për një jetë kushtuar Zotit. Në moshën 18 vjeçe, mori emrin Tereza për shkak të admirimit që kishte për humanizmin e së voglës Tereza të Lisieux-së. Hyri në urdhrin e misionarëve të Loretos dhe në 6 janar 1929, zbriti nga një avullore në molin e Kalkutës, i cili ishte atëherë metropoli më i madh i Perandorisë Britanike, pas Londrës. Për 16 vjet rresht u mësoi gjeografi vajzave të borgjezëve bengalezë, në një prej manastireve më elitarë të kryeqytetit. Deri sa në 10 shtator të vitit 1946, një udhëtim me tren drejt qytetit të Darjelingut, në këmbë të Himalajeve, ku ngjitej çdo vit për ushtrim shpirtëror, trondit qënien e saj. Një zë kumboi në zemrën e saj: Ngri një urdhër. Duhej të braktisja komoditetin në manastir, të hiqja dorë nga gjithçka për të ndjekur atë, Krishtin, për ti shërbyer nëpërmjet më të varfërve të të varfërve,- thoshte ajo. Ishte 36 vjeçe. Shtatë muaj më vonë, merr nga Santa Sede lejen për të braktisur kuvendin e saj për të formuar një urdhër të ri fetar me qëllimin  të shërojë të sëmurët e të pastrehët, të edukojë fëmijët e rrugës, të kujdesej për lypsarët dhe të mikpriste të braktisurit.
Lindi kështu, falë impulsit të një fetareje të vetme, e ndjekur nga dhjetë bengaleze të reja, kuvendi i misionareve të bamirësisë. Një urdhër që sot numëron më shumë se 4 mijë murgesha, 400 fretër, rreth 3 milionë vullnetarë dhe më shumë se 750 institute bamirësie, të shpërndarë në rreth 150 vende të pesë kontinenteve. Një urdhër me një vitalitet të tillë që po të mundte, do të mikpriste të gjithë nevojtarët e botës. 
Mikpritja në Shtëpinë Zemra e Pastër e të braktisurve rrugëve të Kalkutës ishte vetëm fillimi i veprave të Nënë Terezës. Duhej të merrej me të gjallët. Dhe në mënyrë të veçantë me më të dobëtit e të pafuqishmit, të porsalindurit të gjetur në agim mes plehrave, nëpër kanale apo nëpër dyert e kishave. Një ditë i sollën një të sapolindur të gjetur mbi një tog mbeturinash të mbështjellë me një gazetë. Peshonte pak më shumë se një kilogram dhe nuk kishte as forcën për të thithur biberonin. Ishte e nevojshme që ta ushqenin me një sondë. Murgesha u bë copash dhe mundi ta shpëtonte. Shumë shpejt dhjetëra të braktisur mbushën djepet dhe repartet e shtëpisë së fëmijëve, Shishu Bhavan. Çdo ditë mbërrinin pesë apo gjashtë fëmijë. Motrat e saj, miqtë dhe prifti ku ajo rrëfehej, filluan të shqetësoheshin. Si mund tu garantonte mbështetje kaq shumë njerëzve? Kësaj pyetjeje i përgjigjej me buzëqeshjen e saj rrezëllitëse: Do të mendojë Zoti!. Arritën ndihma pafund. Të pasurit dërguan shoferët e tyre të ngarkuar me thasë me oriz, perime dhe peshk. Tereza arriti të vizatonte me ndihmën e motrave disa manifeste, në të cilat bënte të ditur që ajo kishte mirëpritur të gjithë fëmijët që i kishin çuar.
Pas fëmijëve të braktisur u erdhi radha më të përçmuarve mes qënieve njerëzore, viktimave të lebrës. Në një copë tokë të huazuar nga hekurudha indiane, ngriti një ndërtesë me tulla, ku mikpriti të sëmurët rëndë, të cilëve u çonte çdo ditë fasha, ilaçe dhe fjalë ngushëllimi. Shumë shpejt dhjetëra dhe më pas qindra të sëmurë u paraqitën në portën e këtij oazi dashurie. Nënë Tereza, ftoi të gjithë njerëzit të bashkoheshin me të në një fushatë bamirësie, në ndihmë të këtyre të pafatëve të goditur nga kjo sëmundje e tmerrshme. Sllogani i kësaj fushate ishte: Të prekim të lebrosurit me mirësinë tonë. Rezultatet tejkaluan çdo lloj shprese njerëzore. Ajo arriti të krijojë, 300 kilometra larg Kalkutës, një qytet vetëm për lebrozët, Shanti Nagar- Qyteti i paqes. 
Murgesha priste vizita nga vende të ndryshme indiane dhe të huaja. Media filloi të interesohej për aktivitetin e saj. Fama e saj i kaloi të gjithë kufijtë. Një det dekoratash, nderimesh dhe shpërblimesh nuk vonuan të vinin për mesazheren e të varfërve dhe të vuajturve. Dhe në emrin e tyre, në vitin 1979, pranoi çmimin Nobel, për paqen. Nga Bejruti në Etiopi, nga Bangladeshi në Kolumbi, shtati i saj i vogël, i veshur me një rrobë të bardhë, me vija blu, shfaqej në të gjitha teatrot e tragjedive: luftëra, eksode, tërmete. Ajo i nisi motrat e saj deri në kufijtë e Kinës së kuqe, në Siberi, deri tek Fidel Kastro. 
I dërgoi madje edhe në kryeqytetet e perëndimit të pasur. Atje të varfërit janë shpesh më shumë nevojtarë e të vetmuar se në Indi, u thoshte atyre që çuditeshin. Hapi qendra pritjeje për të papunët, ngriti mensa për të varfërit në periferitë e rrënuara të Melburnit, Romës, Londrës, Detroitit, Marsejës, Rios, Çikagos, Los Anxhelosit
Një ditë në vitin 1985 lexova një lajm në një gazetë të Nju Jorkut, që më çuditi. Nënë Tereza dhe motrat e saj të vogla indiane kanë hapur një qendër pikërisht në zemër të gradaçielave të Manhatanit, për të pritur viktimat e një të keqeje akoma më të madhe se lebra: SIDA. Gjeta adresën e këtij porti të ri bamirësie. Aty takova atë që unë kisha shkruar, një epope fantastike të dhembshurisë dhe të shpresës, që e pasqyrova në librin tim Më të mëdhenjtë e dashurisë. Murgesha kishte gjetur tre mysafirët e parë, pas mureve të qendrës së riedukimit në Sing Sing, ku shkëmbimi i shiringave të infektuara bënte kërdinë mes përdoruesve të drogës. Nënë Tereza nuk hezitoi të kërkonte nga kryebashkiaku i Nju Jorkut që ti lironte ata. Ata i thanë që këta të sëmurë ishin kriminelë dhe mes tyre kishte edhe vrasës të rrezikshëm. Nuk mendon se duke vuajtur nga kjo sëmundje ata janë tashmë të dënuar mjat rëndë?, pyeti. Mjafton që asaj ti vinin në dispozicion një pronë në mes të një fushe dhe ajo do të kujdesej për ta. Vallë nuk kishte shpëtuar ajo 178 mijë lebrozë në këtë mënyrë?
Para se të merrte përgjigjen nga kryebashkiaku ajo i jep atij kartvizitën. I habitur funksionari bashkiak, i vendos syzet dhe lexon fjalët e shkruara: Fruti i heshtjes dhe i lutjes, fruti i lutjes dhe i besimit, fruti i besimit dhe i dashurisë. Fruti i dashurisë është shërbim ndaj të tjerëve. Nënë Tereza. Problemi AIDS e çoi Nënë Terezën në Rumani, Çekosllovaki dhe shumë qytete të Afrikës, ku hapi të tjera qendra në veçanti për fëmijët të prekur nga këto sëmundje. Ky ishte kapitulli i fundit i kryqëzatës së saj. Çdo vit që kalonte shikoja figurën e saj të përthyer gjithmonë e më shumë, fytyrën e saj të bukur të mbushur gjithë rrudha, gjithmonë e më të thella. Kur drita e saj u fik, u ndjeva papritur jetim. Dhe ndërsa në Vatikan përgatitej shenjtërimi i një gruaje tashmë të shenjtë, me sytë e zemrës, prej kohësh shoh të ngrihet imazhi sublim i Shenjtores së Kalkutës, në këmbë, me një fëmijë ndër krahë, në linjën e zjarrit të Bejrutit, në zemër të luftës. Shumë njerëz kishin provuar që ta ndalnin të kalonte nga njëra zonë në tjetrën. Por papritur armët heshtën. Muslimanët e të krishterët kishin lënë pas urrejtjen e tyre, për ti hapur udhë kësaj Nëne Kurajë, sjellëse e paqes. 


Zemër e madhe sa pesë kontinente
1910
Në 26 gusht Anjez Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, Nëne Tereza e ardhshme, lindi në një familje shqiptare në Shkup të Maqedonisë. I ati, Kola, i diplomuar në farmaci, vdiq kur ajo ishte 7 vjeçe. U rrit me të vëllanë dhe motrën nga nëna Drane. Në 1928 në moshën 18 vjeçe, kërkon të pranohet nga motrat e Loretos, që punonin në Bengal, në afërsi të Kalkutës. 
1929
Fillon ngjitjen në Darjeling në këmbë të Himalajeve.
1931
Vjen në Kalkutë për të dhënë mësim. Ndërron emrin e saj civil me atë fetar, Tereza.
1943
Gjatë Luftës së Dytë, Nënë Tereza kërkon të shkëputet nga kuvendi dhe ti dedikohet tërësisht të varfërve. 
1948
Në 18 gusht vjen përgjigja nga Roma. Papa Piu XII pranoi që ajo të linte kuvendin dhe tiu dedikohej nevojtarëve. Zhveshi rrobën e zezë të murgeshës, për të veshur rrobën e bardhë, si gratë e varfra të Indisë. 
1949
Në 19 mars vjen Subashimi Das, vajza e parë që vendosi ta ndiqte. Në 1997, viti i vdekjes së saj, numëroheshin 4 mijë të tilla nga 123 vende. 
1953
Nënë Tereza hap shtëpinë Zemrat e Pastra. Pas 20 vjet aktiviteti, numëroheshin: 27 mijë persona të vdekur në paqe, 14 mijë të shëruar e të kthyer në jetë.
1958
Arriti të transferonte lebrozët në një ndërtesë jashtë qytetit. 
1965
Më 1 shkurt vjen një dekret i firmosur nga Papa Pali VI, ku aprovonte urdhrin humanitar.
1968
Në drejtimin e Papa Pali VI, motrat e Nënë Terezës hapin një qendër ndihme në Romë. 
1973
Qendrat përhapen në të gjithë botën. Janë 600 në pesë kontinente. 
1979
Merr çmimin Nobel për paqe. 
1986
Papa Vojtila shkon në Indi dhe takon Nënë Terezën. 
1989
Atak në zemër. Nënë Tereza rri për dy muaj në spital.
1997
Në mars Papa pranon dorëheqjen e saj për arsye shëndeti dhe zëvendësohet nga motër Nirmala. Në 5 shtator, në orën 21.30 vdes në shtëpinë Nëna e Kalkutës. Qeveria indiane kërkon funeral të përmasave shtetërore.

----------


## Albo

LAJMERIM!

Me rastin e shenjterimit te Nene Terezes, Shoqata Atdhetare-Kulturore Shqiptare-Amerikane BIJTE E SHQIPES organizon mbremjen me teme

SHQIPTARJA E MADHE- NENE TEREZA (GONXHE BOJAXHIU)

Mbremja do te organizohet me 12 Tetor 2003, ora 16:00 ne sallen e Kishes Orthodokse Shqiptare Shen Joan Gojeartit

	Adresa: Kisha Orhtodokse Shqiptare Shen Joan Gojeartit
			237 North 17th Street
		Philadelphia, PA.19103

----------


## dodoni

Ju lumtë 
Mendoj se edhe kishat e komunitetet tjera shqiptare së bashku në Amerikë, Europë përëndimore e kudo duhet të përcjellin shembullin tuaj. 

Tung dhe gjithë të mirat

----------


## Albo

*Shqipëria dhe Nënë Tereza*

dr.Moikom ZEQO

Shqipëria dhe Nënë Tereza përbëjnë një paradigmë të disa nyjeve konceptuale të drejtpërdrejta, substanciale apo të tërthorta, të veçanta dhe universale. Nuk dua të subjektivizoj atë që është objektive, as të mitizoj një histori virtuale të Nënë Terezës. E dua Platonin, por dua më tepër të vërtetën  kjo maksimë aristotelike vlen dhe për personalitetin historik të jashtëzakonshëm të Nënë Terezës. Bën dhe dallimin midis të vërtetës retorike dhe të vërtetës dokumentare. 
Parimi biografik nuk e shmang origjinën etnike. Ska lindje njerëzore abstrakte, madje as klonimi nuk është i tillë. Nuk ka kromozome prej ari të një etnie apo një individi, apo kromozome prej bakri, apo prej hekuri të një etnie, apo individi tjetër. Nuk mund të flasim për politikë gjenetike, as për eugjenizëm. Në histori përtej të vërtetës gjenetike është harlisur me arabeska të habitshme edhe mëtimi i origjinave etnike të personaliteteve të mëdha pavarësisht se këto origjina janë të rastësishme dhe jo sipas një regjistri hyjnor. Për origjinën e Homerit u grindën 7 qytete. Shekspirin e kanë bërë edhe italian, madje edhe arab. P.sh. emrin Shekspir e kanë shpjeguar si ngjizje e fjalëve arabe apo perse Sheik apo Pir. Skënderbeun e kanë bërë serb, grek, maqedon, madje edhe italian. Migjenin e kanë bërë serb etj. Nuk po zgjatem me këtë dukuri të politizuar, kaq të gjëmshme dhe të kotë, që dikush mund ta quajë tranvesti elitash. E për paradoks me rastin e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut. Origjinën e saj të padyshimtë shqiptare e konsideron të dyfishtë alarmante: nacionaliste, me grabitje të gjoja origjinës vllahe a rumune. 
Meqenëse Nënë Tereza-Gonxhe Bojaxhiu përherë ka deklaruar: jam shqiptare, ahere del se vetë Ajo duhet instrumentalizuar si shkaktare e kësaj tranvesti elitash, pra, vetë ajo ka falsifikuar origjinën e saj shqiptare. Kjo marrëzi fantazmagorike e poshtëron Nënë Terezën si gënjeshtare të vetvetes me shumë heteronime ose origjina. Në një koncept juridik të patjetërsueshëm deklarata nga fillimi deri në fund të jetës se jam shqiptare është e vërteta e vetëdijes së origjinës. Duke besuar te e vërteta e Zotit, si mund të mos besonte te e vërteta e vetvetes? Tjetër është origjina, tjetër janë kushtet, që e bënë kaq të madh personalitetin e Nënë Terezës. Origjinat nuk janë aprioristike. 
Nuk është kënaqësi, por i detyruar jam të ballafaqoj shkencërisht disa teza, që gjallojnë dukshëm madje edhe në Shqipëri për gjoja origjinën vllahe, arumune të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut. Rebelizmi i tyre bëhet si shkak i nacionalizmit shqiptar, për faktin se shqiptarët e quajnë Terezën me origjinë shqiptare, sikur gjoja, kurrë, asnjëherë, vetë Ajo nuk e ka pohuar botërisht urbi et orbi këtë gjë. Tërë biografët e huaj në botë nuk e venë në dyshim këtë origjinë shqiptare, por biografia në Maqedoni Jasmina Mironski jep një origjinë mikse, d.m.th. nënë e Gonxhes qe shqiptare, i jati - vllah, arumun. Dëshmia e Dimo Dimcevit se Kolë Bojaxhiu është vllah, përfaqësues i komunitetit arumun në Shkup, ngrihet në artikulim shkencor përfundimtar nga akademiku Tome Serafimovski. 
Montenji i madh që në shek.XVI ka thënë në fillim fare linda njeri, pastaj rastësisht francez. Kjo maksimë është homocentrizmi ekzistencial. Edhe unë, që po shkruaj këto rrjeshta mund të kisha lindur arumun dhe jo vetëm sdo ta mohoja kurrë këtë gjë, por do të isha krenar. Sdo ta mohoja edhe nëse do të lindja eskimez, tibetian, rom, apo zezak. Të gjithë racat, popujt, kulturat, gjuhët, qytetërimet kanë të njëjtën matricë antropologjike. 
Unë kam shkruar vetë për arumunët e Shqipërisë dhe të Ballkanit me një nderim të madh, disa prej tyre, kanë luajtur role të veçanta në historinë e kulturën kombëtare shqiptare pa kompleksin e një tranvestie elitash. Arumunët, vllahët janë të barabartë me tërë popujt ballkanikë dhe të botës, ata meritojnë studime të rrafshit shkencor dhe të ridimensionohen edhe në Shqipëri. Po të konsiderosh se Voskopoja, qoftë dhe metaforikisht qe Jeruzalemi i arumunëve është një sforcim i njëanshëm, sepse dihet se Voskopoja qe një qendër tipologjike në Shqipëri, ku shqiptarët, arumunët, por edhe kultura shkrimore greke krijuan një sinkretizëm, një Cita aperta si multietnizmi, apo multikulturalizmi në epokën e sotme globale, (duke e modernizuar paksa këtë ide sepse situatat historike janë të ndryshme.) Edhe mendimi i eruditit Karl Markus Gauss, se arumunët dhe arumanishtja janë modele ose situata-simbole për zgjidhjen në të ardhmen të problemeve të Evropës është tepër interesant, por këtë rol mund ta luajnë edhe popuj të tjerë jo vetëm të vegjël por edhe të mëdhenj, gjë që ka të bëjë me vetë historinë. 
Argumenti se ka arumunë me mbiemrin Bojaxhiu duhet marrë patjetër në konsideratë dhe nuk duhet përbuzur. Por dihet tashmë përfundimisht konvencionaliteti i emrave dhe i mbiemrave të njerëzve dhe relativiteti i tyre historik. Mbiemri Bojaxhiu është konvencional. Mbiemrat nuk përfaqësojnë as etnitë, as personalitetin e atyre që rastësisht e kanë. Po jap një shembull: mbiemri im Zeqo është i shumë familjeve në Shqipëri, në Kosovë e deri në Bosnje etj., por nuk lidhen fare me familje time. Mbiemra të tillë si Prifti, Hoxha, Bojaxhiu, Kasapi, Verdha, Kuqi etj. etj., janë të shumë familjeve, që slidhen me njeri-tjetrin në linjën e gjakut. Një punonjëse në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar e ka mbiemrin Bojaxhiu, por asaj nuk i ka shkuar ndër mend të afishohet si mbesa, ose e afërme e Nënë Terezës. Nëse ka dokumente disa brezash në të njëjtën familje me të njëjtin mbiemër kemi gjenealogji, jo rastësi mbiemërore. Thuhet se përfaqësuesi më në zë i arumunëve qe Mihal Bojaxhiu, themelues i teorisë së latinitetit të arumunëve, lindur sipas Maks Peyfuss në Buda më 1770 dhe sipas Candro Venaut në Voskopojë më 1700. Me sa di unë, bëhet fjalë për Mihal Bojaxhiun, pedagog në Vjenë, që më 1813 ka botuar një gramatikë maqedone-rumune, ku me guxim dhe me të drejtë i këshillon bashkatdhetarët e tij të mësojnë gjuhën e tyre amtare. Patriarkati me anën e një enciklike ndaloi shitjet e librit të tij.
Por le tu drejtohemi dokumenteve. Në Arkivin e Shtetit në Tiranë, por dhe në familjen Suma, Shkodër ka dokumente  një numër i madh që vërtetojnë, se familja shqiptare Bojaxhi, e njohur edhe si Bianki në raportet tregtare me Venedikun dhe Evropën njihej shumë më përpara. Familja shqiptare Bojaxhiu në Shkodër ka nxjerrë një femër të jashtëzakonshme, të quajtur Tereza Bojaxhiu (Bianki), lindur më 1830 dhe vdekur më 1916. Në familjen e doktoreshë Terezina Sumës, sot 79 vjeç, ruhet një portret në pikturë i Tereza Bojaxhiut, bërë nga një piktor venedikas në shek.XIX si dhe disa punime artistike të vetë Nënë Terezës, si një portret i Terezës së Avilias, një i Shën Stefanit dhe një i Shën Agustinit. Bejtexhinjtë shqiptarë të Shkodrës kishin traditë katolike të pashlyer. Tereza, që po flasim, jetonte me 5 murgesha dhe i qe përkushtuar fesë dhe bamirësisë. Referencat arkivore në AQSH të viteve 1894  1896 dhe 1897 flasin se me kujdesin e saj u krye ndërtimi i disa shkollave, i disa rrugëve lidhëse të Shkodrës me krahinën si ajo Shkodër-Shëngjin, ndërtimi i disa kishave, të një spitali, si dhe dhurimi i një këmbane kishës së Obotit. Në një dokument të vitit 1905, Tereza organizoi edhe një pritje të Mjedës në Shkodër. Kjo Terezë shkodrane është kështu në një farë mënyre paralajmëruese ose paraardhëse tipologjike si shëmbëlltyrë edhe për Gonxhe Bojaxhiun. Kërkimet hulumtuese dhe për jetën e të nderuarit Dom Llush Gjergji, intervistimet e Lazër Bojaxhiut me vetë Nënë Terezën, shpjegojnë qartë kalimin në Prizren të një dege të familjes Bojaxhiu të Shkodrës dhe më pas në Shkup (shih botimin e Llush Gjergjit Nëna e Dashurisë Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës, Prishtinë 2000, fq.36-37). Titullari i Kishës katolike në Shkup, më 1939 qe Lazër Mjeda, i cili ka patur lidhje me familjen e Bojaxhinjve dhe vetë Gonxhe Bojaxhiun. Kolë Bojaxhiu ndërtoi teatrin e parë në Shkup, qe veprimtar i lëvizjes atdhetare shqiptare, krijues i orkestrës Zani i maleve. Vdiq i helmuar nga shovinistët serbë. Kostumi kombëtar shqiptar i Prizrenit, që mban të veshur në një fotografi në moshën 16 vjeçare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, së bashku me motrën e saj Agen, sipas prof.dr.Afërdita Onuzi është tipik kostum i Prizrenit dhe një i tillë ndodhet edhe në fondin e Institutit të Kulturës Popullore. 
Por origjina shqiptare nuk duhet absolutizuar. Duke qenë shqiptare Nënë Tereza nuk i përket vetëm Shqipërisë, guacka etnike do ta kufizonte. Gonxhja u bë qytetarja e botës, e popujve, feve dhe e qytetërimeve, sepse edhe vetë mbyllja në një fe të caktuar do ta zvogëlonte. Këtu sduhet harruar se duke qenë shqiptare mund të bëhesh universale, se humanizmi i krishterë i dha mundësi të pakufishme Asaj për një humanizëm planetar. Mos harrojmë, se ka patur edhe mëtime për një tranvesti fesh. Etnikja e çoi Gonxhen te multietnikja, katolicizmi te ekumenizmi. Ajo i kapërceu përmasat e Urdhrit të Saj katolik, aq më tepër po të dihet se katolikët në Kalkutë kanë një përqindje të vogël në raport me hindusët, apo myslimanët. Gonxhja u emërua me emrin e shenjtores Tereza Martini e Elisios në Francë e shek.XIX dhe jo me atë të Terezës së Avilias në Spanjë të shek.XVI. Më vjen keq që këtë gabim e kam ndeshur edhe në shkrimet e disa priftërinjve të nderuar kur kanë shkruar për të. Shën Bonaventura i shek.XIII ka shkruar për Shën Franceskun e Asizit të shek.XII. Nëse Thoma Akuini qe Aristoteli me Tosurë, Bonaventura qe një Shën Agustin i dytë. Bonaventura formuloi Apologia pauperum (Mbrojtja e të varfërve). Evokoi shembëllyrën e Shën Françeskut të Asizit, këtë dritë të madhe në kishën e errësuar të mesjetës. Kjo qe një rikthim në krishtërimin apostolik të hershëm, rikthimi i një statusi jetik të zgjedhur me dëshirë të plotë të personave edhe të pasur, për të ndihmuar të varfërit. Kështu veproi Françesku i Asizit. Kjo qe dhe rruga e Nënë Terezës në Kalkutë, shembull i një ungjillizimi të ri. Varfëria është e vjetër sa bota. Me ndryshimin e varfërisë merren ekonomistët, politikanët, filozofët, teknologjistët, teoritë e të drejtave të njeriut që flasin për barazi juridike dhe barazi natyrore, pavarësisht nga diversitetet e qënies njerëzore. Nënë Tereza nuk qe reformatore sistemesh, nuk u muarr me teoritë për varfërinë, as nuk kishte veskun e revolucionarëve të mëdhenj, që aspirojnë ndryshime. Ajo u muarr me praktikën e varfërisë. Të varfërit ekzistojnë, madje dhe po shtohen në kontrast me shtimin marramendës të pasurisë. A duhet bërë diçka për ta? Të varfërit e harruar e të përbuzur, të uriturit dhe të sëmurit për vdekje i ndihmoi, i përkrahu, duke u vënë vetë në pozitën e të varfërës. Në këtë mënyrë të pashembullt Ajo u bë emblema e njerëzimit, kuptohet në këtë rrafsh, në këtë shëmbëlltyrë.
Paradigma Shqipëria dhe Nënë Tereza është e disa përballjeve të mëdha, e historisë 2000 vjeçare të krishtërimit në Shqipëri dhe në botë, e injorimit të Saj nga ateizmi etatist komunist, njohja e saj më pas dhe tani një ridimensionim i shqiptarëve, por edhe i popujve të tjerë në pasvdekjen e saj. Ajo na ka lënë disa dokumente të pakta në gjuhën amtare shqipe. Letrat e rinisë dhe më pas me familjen në shqip, përshëndetje në shqip popullit shqiptar pas fitimit të Nobelit në Oslo më 1979, lutja në shqip, transmetuar nga Zëri i Amerikës në Bronx në N.Y., 17 qershor 1978. Dikur Martin Camaj shkroi: O Shën Jeronim, si nuk le të shkruar një fjali në ilirisht?. Unë do të thoja diçka të njëjtë për Marin Barletin. Edhe filozofi Humbolt i shkroi traktatet e tij në latinisht dhe jo në gjermanisht. Arsye e gjuhëve universale është komunimi i përbotshëm. Ekumenizmi fetar i Nënë Terezës ka pika lidhëse me krishtërimin, fenë hinduse dhe myslimanizmin. Por edhe me qytetërimin. Ky ekumenizëm të çon në integrim. Tereza na çon në këtë integrim ne shqiptarëve. Por pa u zhdukur etnikisht dhe gjuhësisht, (gjë që varet nga vetë ne dhe jo më nga Ajo). Tereza u bë kultura më e lartë ndërlidhëse e njohjes së shqiptarëve në botë. Bill Klinton ka thënë botërisht në qershor 2002: Nënë Tereza, ishte e para Ajo që më bëri ta dua kombin shqiptar. Dhe tani ndihem shumë krenar që plotësova një detyrë morale ndaj Saj dhe ndaj vlerave të lirisë. Ja pra, si mundet që shëmbëlltyra e Nënë Terezës duke qenë apolitike dhe mbarënjerëzore të ketë një ndikim historik edhe në politikë. Pa qenë politikane Ajo ka kuptuar filozofinë e historisë, ka kuptuar misterin e saj dhe ligjësinë e pandashme, se pa humanizëm nuk ka jetë qytetërimesh në planet, se vetëm, kur Njeriu do të realizohet si Njeri, do të harrohet varfëria, ose do të kujtohet ashtu si fosilet e dinosaurëve të dikurshëm.
Amen!

----------


## Albo

*Nënë Tereza kerkoi pashaporten shqiptare* 

Nënë Terezës, për të ardhur në Shqipëri iu desh të dërgonte tri letra. Ajo i kish dërguar më parë letër Komitetit Shqiptar për Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë, por nuk mori kurrë përgjigje. Një tjetër letër ia kish nisur ish-Presidentit të Republikës R. Alia, në vitin 1989, kurse letrën e tretë ia kish drejtuar kryetares së Frontit Demokratik N. Hoxhës. Nënë Tereza e Kalkutës i lutej N. Hoxhës që ta ndihmonte për të ardhur në Shqipëri, pasi donte të shihte varrin e nënës së saj. 

Kulmi i lëshimeve të R. Alisë ishte që e para pasaportë e dhënë për nënshtetas të huaj me origjinë shqiptare, iu dha pikërisht bamirëses së njohur dhe shembullit të gruas katolike Nënë Terezës. Kështu, po në vitin 1989 Gonxhe Bojaxhi do të kryente vizitën e parë në dheun amë, këtë vizitë aq të kërkuar dhe shpresuar prej saj. Ky personalitet i katolicizmit mbarëbotëror kishte shëtitur mjaft vende të botës, ndërsa të gjithë këto shtete i respektonte, por i kishte mbetur merak vizita në vendin e saj, në Shqipëri. Fati e ndihmoi të shkelte atdheun vetëm në vitin 1989, falë kjo edhe erës së ndyshimeve që kishin filluar të frynin në Evropën Lindore, procese që nuk kishin si të mos ndikonin ndjeshëm edhe në vendin tonë. Në kujtesën e shumë njerëzve ka mbetur viti 1979, kur Nënë Tereza, mori çmimin Nobël. Nuk mund të harrohen edhe fjalët e saj në momentin e laureimit, deklaron edhe origjinën e saj shqiptare, kur një nga klerikët, që merrte pjesë në sallë, e pyeti Nënë Terezën se nga ishte. Ajo deklaroi: Kam lindur në Shkup, jam shkolluar në Londër, jetoj në Kalkutë dhe punoj për të gjithë njerëzit e varfër në Botë. Atdheu im është një vend i vogël me emrin Shqipëri.

Midis të tjerash, ajo i lutej N. Hoxhës me këto fjalë: Iu drejtohem juve si grua e si nënë të më lejoni të vij në Shqipëri. Para se të mbyll sytë, për herë të fundit, dua të shoh varrin e nënës dhe të motrës sime

Në letrën drejtuar R. Alisë, Nënë Tereza shkruante: I dashur President i vendit tim. Për 60 vjet kam vizituar shumë e shumë vende jashtë atdheut tim 16 gusht 1989. 

India i kish dhënë Nënë Terezës jo vetëm pasaportën e vet, por edhe mbiemrin e qytetit më të madh ku banonte: Kalkutës. Vatikani i dha asaj pasaportën e shtetit të vet. Në të njëjtën kohë edhe Italia i dha Nënë Terezës pasaportë italiane. Para se të merrte pasaportën indiane, italiane dhe atë të Vatikanit, Nënë Tereza ishte pajisur me pasaportën e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar të Britanisë, ku kish qendruar për një kohë të gjatë e ku qe shkolluar.

Në vitin 1991 presidenca shqiptare mori dy vendime. Së pari, të krijojë Urdhrin Nënë Tereza të Klasit të Parë dhe atë të Klasit të Dytë. Ishte një medalion i thjeshtë me portretin e Nënë Terezës që një vit më vonë, nga Presidenti pasardhës u kthye në Urdhrin Nënë Tereza e Artë dhe Nënë Tereza e Argjendtë. Ky urdhër do tu jepej atyre njerëzve, apo atyre institucioneve të cilët do të jepnin një kontribut të veçantë në shërbimet njerzore.

R. Alia e dekretoi një urdhër të tillë, por nuk e dha ndonjëherë, ndoshta me pretekstin se në Shqipëri nuk kish të varfër e nuk kish vend për shërbime bamirësie. S. Berisha, që zuri vendin e tij, e dha aq shumë këtë urdhër sa e shpërdoroi atë. R. Meidani gati e harroi. Sot nuk 
dihet nëse ekziston apo jo. 

Pasi i dëgjoi të gjithë me radhë, Presidenti shqiptar në atë kohë, Ramiz Alia, tha: Edhe unë jam plotësisht dakord që Nënë Terezës ti jepet pasaportë diplomatike e Republikës së Shqipërisë, mirëpo, a e do ajo një pasaportë të tillë? Po sikur ta refuzojë? Ne kemi qenë ata që kemi ndaluar fenë me Kushtetutë, ne kemi qenë ata që deri dje, nuk e kemi lënë të vijë në Shqipëri Nënë Terezën. Prandaj, fillimisht, le të ngarkohen dy shokë për të marrë kontakt me të, ti thonë mendimin tonë, si dëshirë e shtetit dhe e popullit shqiptar, e nëse ajo pranon, atëherë të veprohet.

Dhe Nënë Tereza u përgjigj: E pranoj me kënaqësi, sepse është pasaporta e vendit tim. Atje kam nënën dhe motrën, atje kam miq e të njohur, atje shumë shpejt do të hapim misionin tonë e unë do të jem vetë aty.

Pas këtij pohimi, presidenca shqiptare dekretoi vendimin dhe Zyra Konsullore e Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme bëri gati pasaportën diplomatike me emrin Gonxhe Bojaxhiu. Kombësia shqiptare. Brenda muajit, kjo pasaportë iu dërgua Komunitetit të San Exhilios në Itali dhe ata ja dorëzuan Nënë Terezës. Gjashtë muaj më vonë, me këtë pasaportë, Nënë Tereza erdhi në Tiranë. Kur mori çmimin Nobël, në vitin 1979, amerikanët i ofruan nënshtetësinë amerikane dhe njëkohësisht edhe një pasaportë. Nënë Tereza u përgjigj: Faleminderit, por unë kam pasaportë angleze, indiane, italiane dhe atë të Vatikanit. E çmë duhet edhe një pasaportë tjetër, kur askush smë pengon të hyj e të dal lirisht në këtë vend?. Kështu, me shumë takt e mirësjellje, Nënë Tereza e refuzoi pasaportën e shtetit më të madh e më të fuqishëm në Botë. Kurse, pasaportën shqiptare e pranoi dhe e mori menjëherë. Të marrësh pasaportën e një vendi duhet të kesh arsye ligjore.

Në gusht të vitit 1992, kur erdhi për herë të dytë në Shqipëri, ajo i shkruan një letër të shkurtër Ramiz Alisë, i cili në atë kohë, ishte futur në burg: Zoti Ramiz Alia! Ju falenderoj që dhatë leje për hapjen e misionit tonë në Shqipëri. Tani unë mund tju vë në dijeni se misioni ynë ka shtatë degë dhe puna po ecën shumë mirë. Le të lutemi së bashku për popullin tonë. Lutu edhe ti! Zoti të bekoftë! Tereza. Tiranë, 27 gusht 92. 



7 Tetor 2003
Gazeta Panorama

----------


## Nika

URATA  PËR  MUSLIMANË  E  HINDUISTË

O Zot,
Të falënderoj për muslimanët dhe hinduistët!
Dhe për të gjithë miqtë e mi të dashur në mesin e tyre!

Çdo herë kur të takojmë Ty në uratë,
Ti na bën të krishterë më të mirë,
muslimanë më të mirë,
hinduistë më të mirë.

Jepna të gjithë neve
Dhuratën e fesë dhe dashurisë
për të zbuluar Ty!
Amen!
          Gonxhe Bojaxhiu - Nëna Tereze


PËR  SHQIPËRINË  TIME
(Sipas lutjes më të fundit)

E tronditur jam
Se u trondit gjithë vendi im
i mrekullueshëm.

Më dhemb zemra
për jetët e humbura.
Plagë më hapin
plagët e njerëzve.

I kuptoj andrallat
Kur humbin paratë,
por unë ju përgjerohem:
mos i sillni vuajtje edhe më njëri tjetrit!

E di pse s'kemi paqë  tani?
Kemi harruar të shohim te tjetri vetvehten.

Që armët dhe bombat
të jenë të panevojshme,
Te fqinji ynë të zbulojmë
Zotin!                      Nëna Tereze
             /Pas ngjarjeve tragjike të v. 1997 në Shqipëri./

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Në meshën e së djelës për komunitet e huaja që jetojnë në Londër, në katedralen e Westminsterit kardinali Cormac Murphy Oconnor u ka mbajtur një meshë speciale në të cilën u ka lutur edhe për Nënë Terezen me rastin e shënjtërimit të saj.
Një porteret i madh i shenjtores shqiptare u ka vendosur përpara altarit të kishesh, ku poshtë saj qëndronte flamuri kombëtar shqiptar. Më shumë se 4.000 londinezë ndër ta dhe bresimtarë të tjerë të komuniteteve etnike kanë marrë pjesë në këtë meshë të veçantë vetëm dy javë përpara shenjtërimit të Nënë Terezës në Vatikan nga Papa Gjon Pali i II. Ka qënë këmbëngulja e Father Gary Walshe dhe e këshillit të kishësh në Pimliko ku mbahen mesha në Shqip që në meshën e së djelës të kishte një lutje të veçantë për nder të të shënjtores shqiptare. Kardinali OConor i sapo mbërritur nga një takim me Atin e shenjtë në Vatikan ju ka drejtuar të pranishmëve në katedrale duke i falenderuar ata për pjesmarrjen në këtë meshë të veçantë. Jam shumë i lumtur që të gjithë ju nga komunitete të ndryshme keni ardhur këtu. Dje isha në Vatikan ku u takova me shënjtërinë e tij Papën i cili megjithëse në kushte jot ë mira shëndetësore vazhdonte të punonte dhe kjo për të gjithë ne është një shembull i cili duhet ndjekur. Lutuni dhe forconi besimin tek Krishti ka thënë ai.

Kjo meshë ka qënë tejet e veçantë për ata qindra beimtarë katolik shqiptarë që jetojnë në Londër të cilët që orët e pasdrekës kishin mbushur sheshin përpara katedrales dhe me padurim prisnin fillimin e ceremonisë fetare. Për herë të parë ata ka përjetuar emocionet e një veprimtarije kishtare krejt ndryshe sepse Shënjtorja shqiptare Nënë Tereza ka qënë në mëndjet dhe në zemrat e tyre. Prifti kanadez Gary Welsh i cili ka shërbyer në kishën e Korçësh për shtatë vjet, pas një takimi tejet emocional me Nënë Terezën në Indi, tani është në shërbim të katolikëve shqiptarë që kanë emigraur në Londër. Pas mbarimit të meshës i rrethuar nga besimtarët shqiptarë u shpresh për Gazetën se Është hera e parë për komunitetin shqiptar të marrë pjesë në këtë meshë ku morën pjesë dhe besimtarë nga shtete të tjera që jetojnë në Londër. Me rastin e shënjtëtimit të Nenës Terez ne sollëm në kishë edhe foton e saj, gjë e cila e bëri meshën më interesante dhe të veçantë për të gjithë të pranishmit. E veçanta tjetër do të thoja ishte se për herë të parë në prezencën e shumë njerzve në kishe ne u lutëm në gjuhën shqipe. Jam shumë i kënaqur nga kjo meshë.

Jo vetëm udhëheqësi shpirtëror i shqiptarëve të Londrës e ka përcjellë me emocion dhe gëzim këtë meshë Dashi një djalë 23 vjeç tha se Ndjehej shumë i gëzuar për vetë faktin se origjina e Nënë Terezës është shqiptare dhe se ajo ka ndihmuar njerëzit më varfër në Botë. Kjo na bën të ndihemi krenar dhe prezenca e fotos së saj në katedrale ish e vecantë. Në ditët që do vinë në Londër të tjera veprimtari do të zhvillohen në prag të shenjtërimit të nobelistes shqiptare e cila ja dedikoi jetën e saj katolicizmit duke ndihmuar ata të cilët u kishin harruar nga shoqërija dhe jetonin në skamje dhe varfëri të plotë. Të ejten pritet me shumë interes hapja e një ekspozite me portrete të Nënë Terezës të punuara nga një piktore indiane e cila ka qënë njëkohësisht mike personale e saj.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Fiori, ndoshta do të ndihmojë teksti (i përkthyer) që do ta sjellë më poshtë i marrë nga një fjalor teologjik (katolik) në pyetjet që i ke parashtruar. Mendoj se kemi të bëjmë me çështjen e nderimit dhe mënyrës së praktikimit të këtij nderimi. 

Para se të paraqes këtë shkrim shfrytëzoj rastin të tërhjek vëmendjen në përdorimin preciz të termeve "i lumë" dhe "i shenjtë". Procesi i kanonizimit të një besimtari nga ana e Kishës katolike (në krye me Papën e Romës) fillon me pranimin e virtyteve heroike të personit, që është kryesorja, duke kaluar në lumturimin e tij dhe si kurorëzim i të gjitha këtyre vjen shenjtërimi. Te rasti i Nënë Terezës hapi parë është bërë, pra miratimi i virtyteve heroike. Në këtë muaj (me 19. tetor) pason hapi dytë: lumturimi apo beatifikimi i saj (jo shenjtërimi). Për hapin e tretë duhen të miratohen tri mrekulli të bëra nga i lumi apo e lumja që të shpallet i/e shenjtë.


RELIKTET, janë sendet e mbetura pas vdekjes së shenjtërve që Kisha me nderim i ruan dhe janë të rrethuara me një nderim (shih më poshtë nderimi i shenjtërve) që në të vërtetë ndërlidhet me vet shenjtërit. Një nderim i këtillë parimisht nuk guxon të mos përfillet (DS 1822 1867; NR 475 935+). Kjo nuk përjashton që format konkrete të një nderimi të tillë të jenë shumë të nënshtruara shijes kohore dhe të gjithat nuk u pëlqejnë të gjithëve. Ky nderim tek e fundit nuk varet nga çështja se a do të përfshijë trupi i njeriut që do të ngjallet mbeturina të tilla në vete apo jo.

NDERIMI I SHENJTËRVE. Magjisteri i Kishës flet për domethënien e shenjtërve duke shenjuar Kishën si shenjë ndër popuj dhe duke shikur autenticitetin e saj thelbësisht në shenjtërinë e saj (DS 3013+; NR 385 36+). Ky nderim sipas magjisterit është i lejuar dhe i dobishëm (DS 1823 dhe tj., NR 476 dhe tj., LG 50+), mirëpo nuk e mëson si obligim për individin. Sipas Shkrimit nderimi i shenjtërve nuk është vetëm kërkesë morale, sepse shenjtëria nuk është vetëm në anëtarët e Kishës së shenjtë, por në rend  të parë është hir historik, eskatologjik, fitimtar që duhet lavdëruar (krhs. Psh. Ef 1,6. 12.14). Nderimi i një reje dëshmitarësh (Heb 12,1) dhe thirrja (në uratë) e shenjtërve sipas dhuratave dhe karizmave (dhuntive) të tyre të ndryshme në këtë lavd dhe nder i takon vet hirit të Zotit. Teologjia katolike nuk guxon të flasë vetëm për njëfarë _mundësie_ të kulluar për tu bërë i shenjtë. Deklarimi se shenjtëria i është dhënë përnjëmend Kishës nuk vlen vetëm për institucionet e saja objektive (psh. sakramentet) apo vetëm për Kishën e hershme (e Parë). Kjo shenjtëri duhet të tregohet para botës dhe ka historinë e vet: shenjtërit e kanonizuar (të shpallur) janë shembujt krijimtarë të shenjtërisë që i janë dhënë një kohe të caktuar, të cilët me stilin e tyre të ri të qenies krishtere iu kanë treguar me shembullin konkret të tjerëve rrugën për pranimin krijimtar të krishtërimit në një mënyrë të re. Që kjo mënyrë shembullore jete historikisht mund të zbehet apo më qartë sërishmi të paraqitet, këtë e tregon ndërprerja e nderimit të disa shenjtërve, madje edhe humbja e tyre nga lista e shenjtërve. Mirëpo kjo asgjë nuk flet për fatin e amshuar të këtyre shenjtërve sepse Kisha kuptohet e pagabueshme në shpalljen zyrtare të të lumëve dhe të shenjtërve: në mënyrë zyrtarisht të shestuar ajo intervenon këtu mënyrat e vetrealizimit të saj në histori. Kyr pranohet mënyra shembullore e një shenjti dhe kur ai nderohet, atëher flasim për nderimin apo kultin dulik që rrept dallon nga adhurimi (nga kulti i latrisë) që i takon vetëm Zotit. Meqenë se cilësia e shenjtërit që është pranuar si e denjë për imitim është dhuratë e hirit të Zotit, atëherë nderimi i shenjtërve është gjithmonë edhe falënderimi dhe lavdërimi i vet Zotit. Ndërmjetësia e shenjtërve për ne nuk guxon të kuptohet si një iniciativë e re historike e pavarur nga jeta e tyre historike, por njëmendësisht është thjesht vlera e përhershme e jetës së tyre për botën para fytyrës së Zotit. Njeriu fetar lehtë i ndjen vështirësitë ndaj nderimit të shenjtërve sepse ai (nderimi) është i drejtuar në një njëmendësi të krijuar që nuk është apsolute. Në kundërshtim me këtë duhet pasur para sysh se një akt përnjëmend i plotësuar fetar mund të gjejë edhe krijesën _në_ Zotin sepse me një afërsi më të madhe të Zotit rritet edhe vlera e një krijese dhe nuk zvogëlohet. Devocioni (përshpirtësia) popullor në të vërtetë i lejon shpesh herë Zotit vetëm _ndonjë_ njëmendësi _përskaj_ të tjerave dhe nuk lejon të udhëheqet në dashurinë e vet për disa shenjtër shpesh herë prej shembullit të tyre konkret (që gjithmonë është edhe njëfarë gjykimi mbi atë që i nderon), por epet pas motiveve të pakontrolluara sentimentale apo i lëshohet kiçit fetar. Mirëpo fenomene të tilla të katolicizmit nuk do të duhej të ndalonin nderimin vigjilent të shenjtërve.

Zoti me ju!

----------


## Nika

Të varfër janë të varfërit, ata pa gjë dhe pa shpirt,
Të varfër janë t'uriturit, të tharët nga etja,
Të varfër janë ata ata që kanë nevojë për veshje,
Të varfër janë ata që s'kanë strehë dhe mbrojtje,
Të varfër janë të sëmurët,
Të varfër janë hamenjtë e marrëzive,
Të varfër janë të vjetrit,
Të varfër janë të burgosurit,
Të varfër janë ata që janë vetëm,
Të varfër janë të paditurit dhe ata që dyshojnë,
Të varfër janë ata që vuajnë,
Të varfër janë ata që s'i ndihmon askush,
Të varfër janë të përsekutuarit,
Të varfër janë viktimat e padrejtësive,
Të varfër jaanë të paedukuarit,
Të varfër janë idhanakët,
Të varfër janë ata që mëkatojnë, që flasin me tallje,
Të varfër janë ata që bëjnë keq,
Të varfër janë të padëshiruarit, të përbuzurit,
Të varfër janë, në njëfarë mënyre "/ne vetë.
                                                              Nëna TEREZE

          P Ë R U L Ë S I A    I M E

Ju rrëfej përulësinë time:
ja, të flasësh sa më pak për veten,
të mos përzihesh në punët e botës, por
të jesh botë patjetër,
të pranosh të të kundërshtojnë dhe të përmirësohesh,
t'i kapërcesh gabimet e të tjerëve,
t'i pranosh fyerjet,
t'i pranosh dhe harrimet, moskujdesjet,
mosdashurinë.

Nuk duhet ta kërkosh dashurinë dhe 
vëmendjen e veçantë,
të përgjigjesh me guxim edhe kur të ngacmojnë,
dinjitetin e asnjërit të mos e shkelësh,
mos u grind,
edhe kur ke drejtë.
Zgjidhe ti më të vështirën!
Kjo jam unë.
*   *   *   *   *   *   *   *   *   *   *   *
"/dashuria ka vepra,
   mos duaj me fjalë!
   Dashuria është gëzim i madh
që na bashkon"/

"/dhe zbulojmë Hyun tonë"!/

                            Gonxhja Shqiptare = Nëna e të gjithë
                             varfanjakëve dhe të mjerëve të Tokës

P.s. Lexues/e e/të dashur/a!
U lutem t'i lexoni disa herë ngadal dhe mendoni mirësinë, mëshirën, DASHURINË, virtytet që duke u bërë të mira të tjerëve, më së shumti i bëjmë mirë edhe shpirtërave tonë.
Ne si Populli më i lashtë në Evropë, kemi dhënë mjaft për civilizimin, dhe nga forcat tona shpirtnore kemi shkuar në ekstreme! Për dashuri e mirësi kemi lindur Gonxhe Bojaxhiun = Nënën Tereze.
Në skajin tjetër negativ kemi lindur Enver Hoxhën. Sot, ende jemi viktima të murtajës së kuqe pansllave të kamufluar me emrin komunizëm, dhe pasi pak e kemi gëzuar lirinë dhe paqën, na duhet mund, punë e kohë për t'u çdroguar, për t'u bërë shumica të virtytshëm! Që të ndryshojmë, ne gabojmë gati të gjithë sepse mundohemi që të ndryshojmë të tjerët, ndersa e drejtë, e vlefshme dhe i mundshëm është ndryshimi, por secili duhet me ia nisur nga vetvetja! Shqiptarët dhe të gjithë të tjerët janë të lodhur dhe të dërmuar nga urrejtjet. Të mundohemi të çlirohemi nga ajo, duke u bërë DASHURI!!!
                                                                                                nika

----------


## Albo

Me rastin e Lumturimit të Nënë Terezës, në katedralen e Shën Palit, do të organizohet një koncert i madh festiv me pjesëmarrjen e emrave të njohur të artit 

*Zana Çela, një mbrëmje Gala për Nënë Terezën*

A.M

Pas një periudhe tërheqjeje, ish-drejtoresha e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit, Zana Çela, rishfaqet me një projekt të ri. Bëhet fjalë për një mbrëmje Gala në prag të lumturimit të Nënë Terezës. Emra të njohur të artit shqiptar, akademikë e shkrimtarë shqiptarë, do të jenë pjesë e një koncerti të madh klasiko-modern, i cili do të realizohet në 17 tetor në sheshin e madh të Katedrales së Shën Palit, për nder të Nënë Terëzës. Këtë mbrëmje, Zana Çela, do të jetë jo vetëm ideatorja dhe producentja, por dhe si prezantuesja e këtij koncerti ceremonial, të titulluar Shenjtores Nënë Terezë, i cili do të vijë si një bashkëpunim organizativ mes Bashkisë së Tiranës, Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar dhe Katedrales Katolike Shën Pali. Zana Çela ka zgjedhur regjisorin Pali Kuke për projektin e saj të radhës, me të cilin ka vite që bashkëpunon për festivalin ndërkombëtar operistik "Marije Kraja. Drejtor artistik, i kësaj mbrëmjeje të madhe do të jetë mjeshtri Robert Radoja. Koncerti do të shoqërohet nga një formacion orkestral sinfo-xhaz i përbërë nga 60 instrumentistë. Në program janë përfshirë 15 pjesë orkestralo-vokalo-instrumentale, të cilat do të shoqërohen dhe nga një kor fëmijësh, që do të drejtohet nga Adelina Mula. Repertori i programit është kuruar me kujdes, në mënyrë që të jetë i përshtatshëm për një masë të madhe spektatorësh, jo vetem thjesht faktit se realizohet në një ambient të hapur, por edhe nga pjesët shumë popullore që do të orkestrohen enkas për këtë koncert me ritmet e sinfoxhazit, duke i dhënë kështu koncertit një karakter klasiko-modern. Veç fëmijëve dhe artistëve që do të përcjellin përmes muzikës së tyre mesazhe krenarie për Nënë Terëzën, regjisori Kuke dhe ideatorja e këtij programi Çela kanë zgjedhur edhe të tjera elemente, si një ekran i madh që do të vendoset në fondalin e skenës, i cili do të transmetojë gjatë gjithë koncertit, sekuenca nga jeta e shenjtores Nënë Tereza. Përgjatë koncertit, i cili mendohet të zgjasë më shumë se një orë, personalitete të shquar si Ismail Kadare, akademikë nga Kosova dhe vise të tjera shqiptare, kryebashkiaku i Tiranës Edi Rama, Imzot Rrok Mirdita, etj., në ligjërata të shkurtra do të shprehin opinione, vlerësime dhe emocionet e tyre për figurën e Nënë Terezës.

----------


## dodoni

Eshtë shprehur në vitin 1997 për ATSH-në, Artistja e popullit

Njoha familjen e Nënë Terezës


Klotilda Harka

TIRANE.- Marie Kraja këngëtarja e cilësuar si një ambasadore e muzikës shqiptare, pak ditë pas vdekjes së Nënë Terezës në Kalkuta të Indisë në 5 Shtator të vitit 1997, rrëfeu kujtimet e saj me familjen e bamirëses së madhe, në një intervistë dhënë për ATSH-në.
E lindur në Zarë të Dalmacisë nga një familje arbëreshe (pas mërgimit të familjes së saj që në vitet e vona të 1800-it), ajo ishte ndër të paktat personalitete që kishte patur rastin të kishte miqësi me familjen e Nënë Terezës, e cila gjatë regjimit komunist ishte parë si një figurë e largët dhe e paprekshme nga shqiptarët.
Në intervistën e saj dhënë ATSH-së më 9 Shtator të vitit 1997, Marie Kraja, rrëfen se njohja e saj me Agen, motrën e Nënë Terezës, kishte qënë vazhdimësi e një njohjeje dhjetëra vjeçare të familjeve të tyre. Maria u njoh me Agen, motrën e Terezës kur gjyshërit e tyre, i prezantuan në qytetin e Shkodrës. 
Këngëtarja Kraja atëherë sapo ishte kthyer në Shkodër pas studimeve në Vjenë dhe punonte si mësuese në shkollën "Donika Kastrioti", ndërkohë që më vonë punoi në Institutin e femrave në Tiranë si dhe dha një sërë koncertesh në muzikë klasike dhe popullore.
Në intervistën që Artisja e Popullit Kraja dha në moshën 86 vjeçare për të vetmen agjenci shtypi (ATSH), pohoi të kishte qëndruar për shumë kohë pranë familjes së Nënë Terezës, që ajo nuk e pa gjatë 50 vjetëve, e mohuar nga sistemi komunist në Shqipëri.
"Nga familja e Nënë Terezës kam njohur nënën dhe motrën e saj dhe nëpërmjet tyre njoha dhe shenjtoren e madhe", citohet të jetë shprehur Marie Kraja vetëm pak ditë pasi Nënë Tereza mbylli sytë në Kalkuta (Indi).
Ajo tregon më tej se familja Paluca (gjyshi nga e ëma e Krajës) ka pasur lidhje miqësore me familjen e Nënë Terezës që jetonte në Shkup, lidhje që trashëgoheshin prej dhjetëra vitesh.
Më pas familja e Nënë Terezës u transferua në Tiranë, pasi i ati i Terezës vdiq i helmuar gjatë një udhëtimi për në Beograd, ku shkoi për të hapur një shkollë shqipe.
"Kur erdhën nga Shkupi, Age (e motra e Nënë Terezës) punoi si redaktore në Radio Tirana, dhe si spikere po aty, por më pas u hoq nga puna, dhe për të jetuar, u detyrua të bënte punën e rrobaqepëses", kishte rrëfyer atëhere artistja e madhe.
"Më kujtohet letra e parë që i dërgoi Nënë Tereza së ëmës si dhe një fotografi të vogël, e veshur me petkun e bardhë në mes të indianeve: Ç'është kjo, tha e ëma që s'po e njihte të bijën".
Mbështetur në kujtimet e Maries, Nënë Tereza e ka quajtur ditën më të bukur të jetës së Saj, ditën kur për herë të parë, pas 50 vjetësh vizitoi Shqipërinë në vitin 1989.
Prejardhja e saj shqiptare e bëri një të dërguar të
natyrshme dhe të kujdeshme të Papës gjatë viteve të pas shembjes së komunizmit dhe ajo bëri me të vërtetë një punë të lavdërueshme për vizitën historike të Papës në Shqipëri më 1993, ku ai u shoqërua në vizitën e tij nga Nënë Tereza.
"Falenderoj Zotin që i ka dhuruar botës Nënë Terezën", tha atëherë Papa Gjon Pali në Shkodër.
Kraja, e njohur në interpretimin e operave të famshme
shqiptare dhe botërore, ka përmendur gjatë kësaj interviste dhe takimet e drejtpërdrejta me Nënë Terezën.
"Takimi i parë me Nënë Terezën, ishte tepër prekës, shkuam direkt e ne varrezat ku preheshin ato që e vuajtën madhështinë e saj, nëna dhe motra", tregonte ajo.
"Po gëzohem që i nderoni të vdekurit, paska varreza shumë të bukura" citohet t'i ketë thënë vetë Nënë Tereza, këngëtares së madhe.
"Komshijtë, që vonë e kishin mësuar emrin e saj, çuditeshin kur shihnin gruan e vogël e me famën e madhe, që shkelte në rrugicën e tyre, me këmbët e zbathura në sandalet me një gisht, si të Krishtit", citohet të jetë shprehur Marija. Më tej ajo vazhdonte se "Asaj (Nënë Terezës) në fakt nuk i bëri përshtyje shtëpia ime "birucë", por fakti se, pse jeton këtu një artiste kaq e madhe.
"Zoti ju paska ndihmuar thoshte shpesh Nënë Tereza",
citohet të jetë shprehur artistja.
Duke kujtuar një takim të dytë me Nënë Terezës në një nga spitalet e Tiranës ku ajo ishte shtruar në vitin 1991, Marija kujtonte se "erdhi e më vizitoi, kishte sy engjëllor, dhe më shumë se asnjeherë e ndjeva forcën e tyre në ato çaste".
"Kur vdiq nuk qava, vetëm u luta, O Nënë Tereza, Ti, që
shkove në Qiell na e jep bekimin këtu". Me këto fjalë përfundon kujtimet e saj Marie Kraja, e cila ndërroi jetë në Tiranë vetëm dy vjet pas Nënë Terezës, në 24 Nëntor të vitit 1999.


Klotilda Harka





11/10/2003

Tung

----------


## dodoni

Portrete shqiptare te nje shpirti te "shenjte"
Imazhi i Nene Terezes eshte fiksuar ne telajot dhe format e portreteve ne allci e bronx te artisteve shqiptare. Nje eksopozite modeste, e firmosur nga emra te njohur te artit shqiptar. Bamiresja ne syrin e Lumturi Blloshmit, Sali Shijakut, Ilir Ficos, Maks Velos etj. "Portrete te nje shpirti", eshte ne vazhden e evenimenteve te organizuara me rastin e lumnimit te Nene Terezes ne 19 tetor ne Vatikan

Anduela NIKA

Nene Tereza e Sali Shijakut eshte e pervuajtur, rrudhat e fytyres se saj duket sikur tregojne dhimbjen e cdo femije qe ka mbajtur ne krahe, apo te cdo te vobekti qe ka ngushelluar neper rruget e Kalkutes. Fare prane saj qendron fisshem "Monumenti i lutjeve" i Lumturi Blloshmit, ndersa "druhet" paksa Nene Tereza e Rudina Prodes. "Portrete te nje shpirti", te derdhura ne telajo dhe ne format e statujave nga artiste te njohur shqiptare, ne kuader te lumnimit te Nene Terezes. Nje ekspozite modeste, e celur ne ambjentet e Muzeut Historik Kombetar ne Tirane, ashtu sikurse vete shenjtorja shqiptarja. Dikush i ka dhene linja te pastra portretit te saj, si ne pikturen e Herald Pojanit, nje tjeter si Ilir Fico luan me ngjyrat dhe dimensionet e tyre ne dy punimet e tij, te pagezuara si "Motrat e engjejve". Momentet e lutjes se shenjtores me koken e perkulur ne ane kane qene frymezim i Xhevdet Dades. Ajo e Maks Velos eshte nje grua e forte, e cila me gjithe permasat e saj te vogla, te jep pershtypjen e nje "viganeje" me njeren dore te mbledhur grusht afer zemres. Pellumbi, simbol i paqes, duket sikur merr tjeter domethenie ne duart e bamireses Gonxhe Bojaxhi. Keshtu eshte Nene Tereza nen imazhin e piktorit Skender Sulku. Ekspozita "Portrete te shpirtit", eshte ne vazhden e aktiviteteve, qe po zhvillohen ne kuader te lumnimit ne 19 tetor te Nene Terezes nga Vatikani. Gjate viteve te rritjes se shpejte, bota filloi t'i drejtoje syte drejt Nene Terezes dhe vepres qe ajo kishte filluar. Punen e saj e nderuan shume cmime, duke filluar me Cmimin Indian Padmashri ne vitin 1962 dhe bujshem me Cmimin Nobel per Paqen ne 1979, ndersa mediat filluan ta ndiqnin veprimtarine e saj me nje interes gjithnje ne rritje. Ajo i terhoqi qofte cmimet, qofte vemendjen "per lavdine e Hyjit ne emrin e te varferve". E tere jeta dhe puna e Nene Terezes i dha deshmi gezimit te te dashurit, madheshtise dhe dinjitetit te cdo personi njerezor, vleres se gjerave te vogla te bera me besnikeri dhe dashuri, dhe vleres se miqesise me Hyjin, qe i tejkalon te gjitha. Por kishte edhe nje ane tjeter heroike ne kete grua, qe u zbulua vetem pas vdekjes se saj. E fshehur nga te gjithe syte, fshehtas edhe nga ata qe ishin shume afer saj, ka qene jeta e saj e brendshme, e shenjuar nga nje pervoje e nje ndjenje te thelle, te dhimbshme dhe te qendrueshme e te qenurit e ndare nga Hyji, madje e menjanuar nga Ai, se bashku me nje deshire gjithnje ne rritje per dashurine e Tij. Ajo e quante pervojen e saj te brendshme "erresira". "Nata e dhimbshe" e shpirtit te saj, qe filloi rreth kohes kur filloi punen per te varferit dhe vazhdoi deri ne fundin e jetes se saj.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11/10/2003 

Tung

----------


## dodoni

Diplomacia shqiptare, perkujton Nene Terezen
Perfaqesite e diplomacise shqiptare ne vende te ndryshme te botes, ne kuader te luminimit me 19 tetor te Nene Terezes nga Papa Gjon Pali II, jane angazhuar ne organizmin e aktiviteteve per lartesimin e figures dhe vepres se shenjtores. Perfaqesues te Ambasades tone ne Buenos Aires, nepermjet kontakteve me perfaqesues te Ministrise se Jashtme, kane marre nismen per emertimin "Nene Tereza" te nje sheshi si dhe vendosjen e nje busti. E njejta nisme mesohet te jete marre nga Ambasadat tona ne Argjentine dhe Peru, si dhe nga Konsujt e nderit ne Brazil dhe Kili. Ne Buenos Aires gjithashtu do te organizohet nje koncert festiv, si dhe do te celet nje ekspozite me fotografi, piktura dhe materiale te tjera kushtuar Nene Terezes. Nuk mbeten me pas Ambsadat tona ne Moske, Zagreb, Budapest, Varshave, Athine, Vjene e Bukuresht, te cilat ne ditet ne vazhdim do te organizojne nje sere evenimentesh ne nder te Nene Terezes; qe nga meshat, koncertet me muzike klasike, kumtesa, ekspozita e filma dokumentare. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11/10/2003 

Tung

----------

